# Will Ram upgrade automatically downclock?



## andyxeno (May 9, 2008)

Hi there hope you can help, i have the opportunity to purchase some 1600mhz ram,the exact type is CORSAIR high performance Vengeance memory module 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V for motherboards using AMD. Now my motherboard is a socket am3 Foxconn A76GMV which only supports 1300mhz ram. In the future i will upgrade the motherboard and cpu atm i have 8gb of 1333mhz ram ( i'm thinking of hanging on till the zen core amd comes out) so this sounds like an investment. Being as the mobo will only accept 1333mhz am i right in assuming the ram will automatically downclock to suit the board?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

As far as I'm aware the RAM will assume the motherboard's default speed unless XMP, DOCP, EOCP or AMP was enabled before you installed the new RAM.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Being as the mobo will only accept 1333mhz am i right in assuming the ram will automatically downclock to suit the board?


Maybe. 

*IF* the RAM is compatible in the first place, it will toggle down in speed. But it is often the case the RAM will just not work and the system will not boot. 

When buying RAM (or CPUs), you should always check the motherboards QVLs (qualified vendors lists) for compatible RAM and CPUs. Because there is a very limited number of CPUs supported by the chipset, board makers can test them all so you must buy a listed CPU. 

But there are too many RAM makers and models for board makers to test them all so you don't have to buy listed RAM but you do need to buy RAM with the same specs as listed RAM to ensure compatibility. 

Your RAM QVL is listed on the bottom of this page. :angry: Errrr... sadly, the link appears to be broken (CPU works). You might want to contact Foxconn. 

My advice is DON"T BUY THIS RAM unless you have a guarantee you can return it if it does not work.


----------



## andyxeno (May 9, 2008)

Cheers for the advice i've decided to contact foxconn funnily enough i have the page you linked on my speed dial lol. It never worked for me either lol


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It would be better to contact Corsair, to see if their Ram is compatible.
Most DDR3 Crucial Ram is compatible and will clock down.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Contacting a major RAM maker, as Panther suggests, is a good idea. Most have RAM wizards that either scan your system or you plug in the specs and it will suggest compatible RAM. Crucial is another and if you buy from them, they guarantee compatibility. Otherwise, you can at least get the specs of compatible RAM.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

corsair have a website where it tells you if their RAM works on your mobo


----------



## andyxeno (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

